# Angeln in Vinkeveen



## Blackbeard (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

war einer von Euch die letzten Tage mal in den Poldern um Vinkeveen unterwegs? Sind die schon wieder auf, oder immer noch zugefroren?

Gruß
Blackbeard


----------



## bertman (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Hi würd mich auch interessieren!
Kann ich in Vinkeveen mit dem normalen Vispas angeln, oder brauch ich noch ne extra LIzens?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Blackbeard (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

In Vinkeveen braucht man eine Karte von dem HSV Wilnis. Die Gewässer sind übrigends frei. Bin heute da gewesen. Die Fische sind aber ziemlich träge.

Gruß
Blackbeard


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*



bertman schrieb:


> Hi würd mich auch interessieren!
> Kann ich in Vinkeveen mit dem normalen Vispas angeln, oder brauch ich noch ne extra LIzens?
> 
> Gruss Robert




Du brauchst keinen Vispas. Die Karte (die Du auch mit Vispas brauchst) bekommst Du z.B. beim Yachthafen Borger, der auch ordentliche Boote verleiht. 

http://www.jachthavenborger.nl/

Da kannst Du auch anrufen und Dich nach der Wetterlage erkundigen.


----------



## bertman (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> In Vinkeveen braucht man eine Karte von dem HSV Wilnis. Die Gewässer sind übrigends frei. Bin heute da gewesen. Die Fische sind aber ziemlich träge.
> 
> Gruß
> Blackbeard


Wie war denn der Wasserstand? Kann man noch ein Boot zu Wasser lassen?
Gruss Robert


----------



## bertman (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Doppelpost  Sorry!


----------



## Blackbeard (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Bei dem Yachthafen bekommt man allerdings nur eine Karte für die Plassen. Für die Polder brauchst Du den Vispass bzw. für ein Großteil der Polder brauch man eine Vereinszugehörigkeit bei dem "HSV Wilnis".


----------



## saschuh (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Hallo ,

Mitglieder vom AWHB (Weesp) dürfen auch an den Vinkeveense Plassen angeln (inkl.Poldern) . 
Der Wasserstand ist eingentlich , bis auf ein paar Zentimeter , immer gleich . Letztes Jahr war er mal höher , weil das Wasser der Poldern nach mehrtägigen Regenfällen in die Seen gepumpt wurde und die Seen erst später abgepumpt worden . Ein Boot kann man aber eigentlich immer Slippen . 

Gruß ,

Saschuh .


----------



## marcs (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Gibt es an den Plassen eine freie Slippe oder nur in den Yachthäfen?

Marc


----------



## Teibei (12. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Ich glaube neben dem Taucherbereich ist eine öffentliche freie Slippe. Dort sind jedenfalls demletzt einige Boote geslippt worden und eine Schranke oder ähnliches war nicht zu sehen.

Schön, dass hier noch mehr Leute im Board sind, die in Vinkeveen aktiv sind.

Wie wäre es, wenn wir eine gemeinsame Tour auf die Beine stellen würden? Kleines Forumstreffen wäre doch eine feine Sache #6

Wie schauts? |wavey:


----------



## krauthi7 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

der hecht ist schon in schonzeit  !!!!!!


----------



## marcs (12. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

An einen Forumtreffen in Vinkeveen hätte ich schon Spass, ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal dort geangelt habe, aber das macht es so reizvoll.
@Krauthi7
Herzlichen Dank für Deinen tollen Hinweis, dass der Hechtschonzeit hat.
Das hätte ich trotz zahlreichen Angeljahren in NL immer noch nicht gewusst, aber wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, postet man halt "sinnvolle" Kommentare.

Marc


----------



## Teibei (13. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Ich denke Krauthi wollte einfach nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man die Hechte jetzt in Ruhe laichen lassen soll und keiner auf die Gedanken kommen soll, jetzt auf Hecht zu angeln. Das möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal klar unterstreichen!  #6

Das Treffen sollte aber auch nicht jetzt stattfinden. Ich dachte eher Ende Juni


----------



## sweenson (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Ende Juni hat der Hecht immer noch Schonzeit erst ab dem 1 Juli wieder


----------



## Teibei (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Oha, ich bin einfach zu sehr an die deutschen Regelungen gewöhnt. Dann fühlen wir den Hechten eben Anfang Juli auf den Zahn!


----------



## Emporio1402 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Vinkeveen*

Hallo,

der Thread ist etwas älter, dennoch wollte ich keinen neuen Thread anfangen.
Es liegt schon Jahre her, dass ich geangelt habe. Damals mit Jugendfischereischein und meinem Vater. Geangelt wurde nur Friedfisch. Jetzt ca 12 Jahre später habe ich per Zufall erfahren, dass Zwei meiner engeren Freunde mit Leib und Seele Angler sind.
Daraufhin habe ich die Angeln aus dem Keller geholt und bin mitgefahren nach Holland. Da ich kein Angelschein habe kann ich dem Hobby nur in Holland nachgehen.
Worauf ich im Grunde hinaus will ist, dass ich Vinkeveen nur empfehlen kann. In meinem Leben habe ich noch nie auf Raubfisch geangelt und am ersten Tag in Vinkeveen mehrere 70er hechte beim Spinnen gelandet. Ordentliche Barsche waren auch dabei. Mein Kumpel hat zwei "Meterhechte" rausgeholt und nen ordentlichen fast 90er Zander. Beides beim ansitzen. 2012 gibts für mich einen Jahresschein. Da das Gewässer noch Aal und Karpfen bietet, hat es alles was ich brauche. 
Einen besuch ist Vinkeveen allemal wert.

lg

P.s. Hecht muss ja immer zurückgesetzt werden. Wie schaut es denn mit Karpfen aus? bzw Welchen Fisch darf man mitnehmen? Meine Sprachkenntnisse im niederländischen Raum gehen Richtung Null.


----------

